# is it possible to distill freebase amphetamine with such a distiller?



## Mystery_chemistry (Jun 14, 2022)

hello is it possible to distill the freebase amphetamine oil with such a distiller?


----------



## William Dampier (Jun 19, 2022)

Exact temperature control, and the system itself, can be simplified.


----------

